# MCAT After Admission In Private Medical University



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi. I had a rather unusual question in mind. I was wondering if one could take MCAT exam after admission in a private medical college. What if a person takes MCAT, has a 76% aggregate, and then manages to secure admission in a private medical college namely CMH, LMDC etc.? Could they appear in MCAT the following year? What if they did not want to waste an entire year repeating MCAT and so decided to go ahead with admission in a private college? What then?

- - - Updated - - -

ANY HELP?
PLEASE?


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

yes its possible..you can continue your studies in a private medical college and next year u can give mcat again and if you manage to come on merit in gov institutes you will start your mbbs from 1st year again i mean they won't consider your 1 year in private institute.


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

I was thinking same as Nasir but Bro students doing MBBS and BDS told me that it would be almost impossible to manage time for MCAT preparation....They said U'll neigther be able to good in Mcat in this way and your current studies would also be affected...If any one has good marks in matric and fsc then he should try MCAT 2nd time.If you truly want to repeat then get admission in BSc @ GCU.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

@ umair 333 and sami 987: Thanks a lot! Whew. What a relief. The thing is that guys I don't want to consider BSc. I have good O level grades (only one B out of 10 O-level subjects, the rest of the grades A and A*) and I got good FSc. marks, 900 out of 1100. I think that if I work really hard, I will be able to secure admission in a govt. medical college. I wasn't able to get good marks in MCAT this year (obviously I didn't study hard enough) and so am considering private medical colleges. But being a doctor is my ultimate aim so I don't want to do BSc. I rather spend a year in a private medical college, study really hard, give MCAT another go and then INSHALLAH secure admission in a good government medical institute. Even if I don't get into a govt. med school next year, I'd still be able to attend a private med school namely CMH etc. and graduate as a doctor from that institute. 

- - - Updated - - -

And I got an MCAT aggregate of 70.6%. Sorry. I accidently typed 76% instead of 70.6% in my original post.


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Same thing with me Nasir....I got 92% in Matric , 85% in Fsc but I didn't worked hard for mcat and hence got 735/1100....Now applying only in FMH CMH SHALAMAR LMDC & SHARIF. ...If I get in above these in MBBS then ok otherwise I'll repeat Mcat....Eigther to join a govt college or at least CMH or Shalamar! May Allah Almighty bless me!


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

May ALLAH ALMIGHTY bless all of us and help us reach medical colleges. Ameen.


----------

